# Netscape macht Probleme!



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

Halli Hallo!

Mein Problem ist der Netscape 4.7:
Also, ich will 2 Grafikbalken in einem Popup für den Hintergrund nehmen (Ein Balken oben und einen unten):

BALKEN
INHALT
BALKEN

Mein Problem ist, der blöde Netscape 4.7 macht rechts einen Abstand für den Scrollbalken. Den oberen Balken hab ich so gelöst, dass ich einfach ein Bild als Background="" (im Body mit width="100%") angegeben habe. Unten hab ich dann das Bild wieder mit Background="" (width="100%") angegeben. Nur der rechte Abstand will unten einfach nicht weggehen. Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen? :suspekt: 

Bitte helft mir!
kiwi

Beispiel:
Auf http://www.erv.de "Kontakt". In dem Popup ist unten eine Leiste. So ähnlich ist es bei mir. Ich möchte nur, dass die Leiste ganz rüber geht.


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Wer nutzt denn noch Netscape 4.7 ...?

Aber egal, wie sieht denn Dein Quellcode aus?

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer nutzt denn noch Netscape 4.7 ...?


ungefähr 2% und das sind auch nur agenturen die auf dieser version testen. mir ist es deswegen wichtig, weil ich dann zu 90% sicher sein kann, das es auf den anderen auch läuft.


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

2 Dinge:
1. Zeig mal ein wenig Quelltext bzw. den Link zu Deinem Problem.
2. Denk mal über den Verzicht von PopUps nach, mein Firefox würde das sofort blocken.

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2 Dinge:
> 1. Zeig mal ein wenig Quelltext bzw. den Link zu Deinem Problem.
> 2. Denk mal über den Verzicht von PopUps nach, mein Firefox würde das sofort blocken.
> 
> redlama


popups sind aber hier gewünscht!

Obere Teil (das bg_pop.gif ist der 1. Balken oben):

```
<body background="images/bg_pop.gif" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" onload="self.focus();">
 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" background="">
```
 
2. Balken unten (PHP fügt nur einen Namen dynamisch ein, der über dem Balken liegt):

```
<tr>
	<td align="left" valign="middle" background="images/bg_pop2.gif">
	<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" height="56" background="">
<tr>
	<td align="left" valign="middle">
	<p class="weiss">
	<?
	$seite = getPageInfo($id);
	echo getBig($seite[title]);
	?>
	</p>
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
```


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

lilapause hat gesagt.:
			
		

> popups sind aber hier gewünscht!


Ich meinte ja nur!
Zum Problem, ist images/bg_pop2.gif der untere Balken?

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meinte ja nur!
> Zum Problem, ist images/bg_pop2.gif der untere Balken?
> 
> redlama


jep bg_pop2.gif ist der untere Balken!

(du hast es ja nur gut gemeint mit dem popups  )


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

lilapause hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (du hast es ja nur gut gemeint mit dem popups  )


Exakt!
So, wieder zu Thema.
Der untere Balken ist in ein <td> eingefügt. Versuch doch mal da zusätzlich width="100%" einzutragen. Könnte helfen.

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

ach ja, das Popup hat eine Breite von 768


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Exakt!
> So, wieder zu Thema.
> Der untere Balken ist in ein <td> eingefügt. Versuch doch mal da zusätzlich width="100%" einzutragen. Könnte helfen.
> 
> redlama




```
<tr>
  <td align="left" valign="top" background="images/bg_pop2.gif"><img src="images/blank.gif" border="0" width="20" height="1" alt=""></td>
  <td align="left" valign="middle" background="images/bg_pop2.gif" width="100%">
  <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" width="100%" height="56" background="">
   <tr>
	<td align="left" valign="middle">
	<p class="weiss">
	<?
	$seite = getPageInfo($id);
	echo getBig($seite[title]);
	?>
	</p>
	</td>
   </tr>
  </table>
  </td>
  <td align="left" valign="top" background="images/bg_pop2.gif"><img src="images/blank.gif" border="0" width="1" height="1" alt=""></td>
 </tr>
```
 
hat leider nichts geändert. oder meintest du 100% in dem td in der table?


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

lilapause hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <td align="left" valign="top" background="images/bg_pop2.gif">


Ich meinte da width="100%" bzw. width="768" rein.

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich meinte da width="100%" bzw. width="768" rein.




```
<td align="left" valign="middle" background="images/bg_pop2.gif" width="100%">
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1" height="56" background="">
```
bringt nichts und

```
<td align="left" valign="middle" background="images/bg_pop2.gif" width="768">
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1" height="56" background="">
```
bringt auch nichts! hab ich alles schon mal ausprobiert.  funktioniert alles irgendwie nicht.


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Und wenn Du direkt hinter das <td> ein &nbsp; setzt, damit ein Inhalt in der Spalte ist?
Ansonsten wüsste ich im Moment auch keinen Rat, ...

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

:suspekt: funktioniert auch nicht! trotzdem danke für deine hilfe. hoffe das ich das problem noch irgendwie lösen kann


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

hab gerade in 
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0" *width="768"* background=""> eingefügt und es geht. nur gehts dann im IE nicht (weil dort muss ja der scrollbalken abgezogen werden), weil da gibt es dann einen vertikalen scroller.

so ein sch***


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Dann mach da doch statt width="768" width="100%", ...

redlama


----------



## lilapause (2. November 2004)

das hatte ich ja vorher schon und das hat ja nicht geklappt :-(


----------



## redlama (2. November 2004)

Achso, sorry!
Tja, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, tut mir Leid.

redlama


----------

